# Compact Utility Tractors for Mowing



## bwise.157

My property has some steep terrain, and I have some wooded areas I like to keep maintained.  I have about 2 acres of mowing each week, but nothing is flat.

Some of my wants:  prefer Diesel, 54 inch deck, 4 wheel drive.  

Are the Kubota (i.e. BX series) and John Deere (1023/1025's, 2305, etc) compacts good options?  Are they maneuverable/agile enough for mowing?  Other models worth looking at?

I have a 1999 John Deere 790, so I don't need a loader, blade, etc.  I just need a solid mower that will work on steep terrain.

Any suggestions are welcome!  Thx!


----------



## Archer39

A commercial zero turn (scag, Exmark ect...) will run circles around a utility tractor. If it's only use is to mow then I would not consider anything other than a zero turn. They are better on hills, faster around objects and cut quality is great. But if 4x4 is needed due to muddy conditions then they might not be the best choice.


----------



## BrotherBart

My neighbor has had a BX 1023 with belly mower for years and loves it. He mows around two acres too.


----------



## Bret Hart

I just got a Kubota BX 2200 with a 60" deck and I'm extremely happy with it. It's very maneuverable and the quality of cut is excellent. If you go this route I'd recommend loading the tires since you have some steep areas and look for one with a ROPS that isn't crazy high like some of them are now.


----------



## DougA

I've got a BX2200 also and it will climb almost anything, including stuff that is dangerous. On steep hills, put the shifter into 'low' and use 4x4. The traction is amazing.  I don't load my tires, and would not unless you find it is needed.  Consider the distance between trees and the variable terrain for the deck choices. I went from a 54" to  60" for faster cutting but found the 60 was a bit too wide for some areas and scalped in a few spots that were OK on the 54.

Whatever you do, make sure you get a hydra drive. Much safer and effortless compared to gear shifting.


----------



## bwise.157

DougA said:


> I've got a BX2200 also and it will climb almost anything, including stuff that is dangerous. On steep hills, put the shifter into 'low' and use 4x4. The traction is amazing.  I don't load my tires, and would not unless you find it is needed.  Consider the distance between trees and the variable terrain for the deck choices. I went from a 54" to  60" for faster cutting but found the 60 was a bit too wide for some areas and scalped in a few spots that were OK on the 54.
> 
> Whatever you do, make sure you get a hydra drive. Much safer and effortless compared to gear shifting.


A 54" deck is about all the bigger I want.  My JD 790 has a geared transmission, and works great for what I use it for.  However, it would be too clunky and cumbersome with a belly mower.  The BX series from Kubota looks nice, but I have never had a Kubota.  I have always had Deere equipment.  I want to get by a Kubota dealer and check them out soon.

I don't normally load tires either, but would use suitcase and/or wheel weights if needed.

My brother has an x758 (or something like that) from John Deere.  He paid a ton for it.  I can buy a small compact for less and have a more durable machine... I think.


----------



## sen166

I have a 2003 John Deere 2210( which is now the 2305) with a 62" MMM and FEL.  I love the tractor's versatility.  However, if you are simply looking for a just a solid machine for mowing, I would advised against a tractor and would second a zero turn mower.  

Although, have you thought about purchasing a rear mounted 3 point mower for you current tractor?  I would think if you had a wide open area to mow and kept the FEL loader attached to the tractor it would do fairly well.


----------



## billb3

Zero turn unless those hills are steep enough to flip it backwards.

A tow behind for the 790 or an ATV ?


----------



## Jags

http://kutkwick.com/superslopemaster.htm


----------



## DougA

I took a zero turn out for a test drive once.  I cut the ditch in front of the dealership and it got stuck trying to go up the slope.  The slope was pretty similar to what I have so it was a fair test. I left the mower there and told the guy it was not going to work. I took a Honda compact out and loved it except back then, it was gear only and after you have driven a hydra drive, gears are horrible when you have rough terrain and lots of trees. 

I know the OP has a larger tractor but a compact is capable of doing almost everything a larger unit can do.  Last week I hauled a 20"x11' chunk of oak out of the woods with the Kubota.


----------



## bwise.157

DougA said:


> I took a zero turn out for a test drive once.  I cut the ditch in front of the dealership and it got stuck trying to go up the slope.  The slope was pretty similar to what I have so it was a fair test. I left the mower there and told the guy it was not going to work. I took a Honda compact out and loved it except back then, it was gear only and after you have driven a hydra drive, gears are horrible when you have rough terrain and lots of trees.
> 
> I know the OP has a larger tractor but a compact is capable of doing almost everything a larger unit can do.  Last week I hauled a 20"x11' chunk of oak out of the woods with the Kubota.


My parents had a zero turn back in the day, and it wasn't very good on hills.  It was an old Snapper with a 60 inch deck.

To use my JD790 to mow would be cumbersome.  It is just too large to maneuver around a yard.  If weighted properly, a compact would be able to get everything I need/want, just not sure which model is best.  Price for a 4x4 compact with a belly mower is actually lower than some of the higher end 4x4 lawn mowers.  

I keep leaning towards the Deere compacts though, as the Yanmar Diesel is a quite reliable engine.  I already have one tractor with the Yanmar engine, and it has never caused a problem.


----------



## maple1

You use the 790 for all the mowing now? Or you have something else also?

Tire chains can make a huge difference on a 2wd. I've never mowed a lawn with a 4x4 anything, but I have accidentally torn up sod with a 4x4 tractor - the front wheels can really dig in when turning sharp.


----------



## bwise.157

maple1 said:


> You use the 790 for all the mowing now? Or you have something else also?
> 
> Tire chains can make a huge difference on a 2wd. I've never mowed a lawn with a 4x4 anything, but I have accidentally torn up sod with a 4x4 tractor - the front wheels can really dig in when turning sharp.


I use a JD L120 that I bought 10 years ago, before I bought my current property.  48" deck.  22hp.  Hydro is running out of steam and can barely climb the hills anymore.


----------



## maple1

Ah, I see. I have an LA135 that I do the lawn with here, on some pretty signficant hills. The transmission is still doing good but I spin out once in a while if I hit it wrong or don't get by butt in the right spot at the right time. So I've been meaning to get chains for it for a while but haven't gotten there yet.

Part of me would also like to have something bigger & better too.


----------



## ccmac

You will not go wrong with the Kubota. My neighbor had a Deere mainly because he always wanted one. He loved my Kubota and wished he had went with a Kubota instead. Their reliability is very impressive. I have never had an issue with mine in 6 years. Even using the same battery


----------



## KenLockett

DougA said:


> I took a zero turn out for a test drive once.  I cut the ditch in front of the dealership and it got stuck trying to go up the slope.  The slope was pretty similar to what I have so it was a fair test. I left the mower there and told the guy it was not going to work. I took a Honda compact out and loved it except back then, it was gear only and after you have driven a hydra drive, gears are horrible when you have rough terrain and lots of trees.
> 
> I know the OP has a larger tractor but a compact is capable of doing almost everything a larger unit can do.  Last week I hauled a 20"x11' chunk of oak out of the woods with the Kubota.



Doug, can the BX2200 be fitted with a front bucket.  Do you have a PTO as well?  Can I attach say a 60" brush hog for mowing fields on this small compact?  Lots and Lots of hills on my property as well.  Have a Craftsman 26HP garden tractor with 54" deck and I hate it.  Just beats the hell out of me and seems poorly built.


----------



## DougA

The BX2200 is quite an old model now.  I think the latest is BX2360 but since I can't afford it, my wife will not allow me to look.  Any in that series will have a mid PTO for mower and a rear PTO for implements. so yes, you can put a bush hog on it for sure. I honestly am not familiar with the newer models. Huge difference in power between a 26 hp Craftsman and a Kubota. If I put mine on 4x4 low, I can drive part way up a large tree - done it just to see.

Some of these can be fitted with a front bucket , yes. Mine had no remote hydraulic outlets and that was an extra option at the time. Best to buy one with the bucket (fel) already attached as they are pricey to add later. Most of the BX25's include a loader and backhoe which is what I want when I win the lottery.

This is a listing for a 2360 w a fel and mmm.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kubota-BX-2...463?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4639ba6487


----------



## Bret Hart

I priced a new BX2670 last fall with a 60" mower deck, front end loader, and a 4' tiller at $18k and change. 

The 2005 BX2200 with 950 hours was $8500 including tax with a 60" mower and loader. Used was the only way to go for me.


----------



## EJP1234

The models quoted are SCUT's... Sub Compacts.. A Compact Tractor, not good for mowing a finish cut in my eyes, as they are way to big, unless you are going at a big field. My Kioti CK30 CUT will rut up my yard with the R4's, although I could have gotten turf tires on it, it wouldn't then function as a tractor...

The SCUT's you mention will cut grass fine, but be much slower than a zero turn, as well not do the curves as nicely or quickly.

Myself personally, would prefer the Kubota over the JD... however, the JD 1023 and 1026 I believe both offer the quick disconnect drive over deck, as well as FEL, that would be sweet for a machine like that. Your not going to like to mow, especially around obstacles with the FEL attached... and your not going to want to do real tractor work with a mower deck attached either... that quick disconnect feature makes that portion painless... However, I am not a fan of JD... It's a plastic tractor, with Aluminum crank cases..

The point is, there is no perfect machine, not one does everything perfect.

I use a Kitoi CK30HST for the real tractor work, and a Cub Cadet 2042 Garden Tractor with a 48" deck (heavily tree'd yard) for my mowing and some light duty tractor work. I wish I had a zero turn for speed of mowing, but the zero turn couldn't do the fun stuff I use the Cub for. I hook up the small trailer I got from TSC to it, and tow tree stands and such back in the woods in the tight trails the Kioti won't go down without widening...


----------



## 2fireplacesinSC

Deere x530 or x540 if you're just cutting with it and want hill-ability without paying for 700 series. I've had an x530 for 2.5 years doing 2.6+acres and you can't beat it. Power steering and lift, option to engage both rear tires together, pulls my 5x10 trailer up hill (loaded with 700+ lbs of dirt, or loaded 3-4 stacks high of pine straw) with no problem. X500 was ok, but once I tried power steering on a mower , it was worth the price to move to the x530. Try putting a turn knob on the steering wheel too. You've already got a tractor and the 2wd 110 will at least cut the lot so you don't absolutely need the 4wd, so why pay for it.


----------



## bwise.157

Went to both a Deere and Kubota dealer today.  Looked at the 1025r and the BX2370.  Definitely liked the Deere more.  Price was actually the same for those two units, with a landscape rake thrown in from Deere.  Kubota was just the tractor and deck.   Haven't made the purchase yet, but will probably do this coming week.  

My parents have an x540 with locking differential, which I thought would be enough to pull my roller and handle the hills.  It is a very nice machine.  If it worked, I was going to see about getting one.  Unfortunately, I tried it today, and it struggled.  The roller weighs about 900 lbs.  Couldn't pull it up the hill, even with weight added to the tractor.  Just mowing, does great, but I want something that will do everything.  This will be a purchase that will last me the next 20 years, so I don't want something that only does some of what I need.  I normally don't splurge, but I might have to this time!


----------



## Lake Girl

Have the Kubota BX25D with mowing deck.  I find I prefer our Craftsman lawn tractor better for a few reasons - less noise, smaller turn radius, better cut.  Not sure how well it would do on hills as the 2 acre lot is fairly level.

Have you thought about a 4-wheeler with a brush hog or similar for your hilly section?


----------



## bwise.157

Lake Girl said:


> Have the Kubota BX25D with mowing deck.  I find I prefer our Craftsman lawn tractor better for a few reasons - less noise, smaller turn radius, better cut.  Not sure how well it would do on hills as the 2 acre lot is fairly level.
> 
> Have you thought about a 4-wheeler with a brush hog or similar for your hilly section?


Cut quality is one thing I am worried about.  Current mower does a heck of job on cut quality when it works.

Does your BX 25D have a 54 or 60" deck?


----------



## Pennstater

I have both the JD 1026 r  60 in deck and a JD x520 54 in deck.  I am very impressed still with the versatility of the subcompact but for everyday mowing even with hills the x520 is just easier.


For your described need have you considered an x748?  If you have 790 already may be perfect for your needs.


----------



## EJP1234

None of those tractors are going to pull a 900lb roller up a steep hill with turf tires more than likely. It's going to need R4's, which is going to bite into your grass and rip it up and cause ruts. There isn't going to be a ton of performance difference in that regard between the X504 and the 1025R... the kicker to the 1025R is going to be fuel consumption, the FEL, and the cat 0 ability.

You will see towing capacity difference between the two, but on flat land. Loading tires helps, but the 1025's tires are pretty small, so it would be indifferent for the most part. There isn't a huge price difference going to the 2032, but you do loose the TLB ability.

Do yourself a favor, and check out the Kioti CK2410, it's Kiotis' sub compact... it's a much beefier subcompact than a 1025... though it doesn't have the quick disconnect.


----------



## bwise.157

EJP1234 said:


> None of those tractors are going to pull a 900lb roller up a steep hill with turf tires more than likely. It's going to need R4's, which is going to bite into your grass and rip it up and cause ruts. There isn't going to be a ton of performance difference in that regard between the X504 and the 1025R... the kicker to the 1025R is going to be fuel consumption, the FEL, and the cat 0 ability.
> 
> You will see towing capacity difference between the two, but on flat land. Loading tires helps, but the 1025's tires are pretty small, so it would be indifferent for the most part. There isn't a huge price difference going to the 2032, but you do loose the TLB ability.
> 
> Do yourself a favor, and check out the Kioti CK2410, it's Kiotis' sub compact... it's a much beefier subcompact than a 1025... though it doesn't have the quick disconnect.


I have never heard of Kioto, but I do have a dealer within 30 minutes.  I sent them an inquiry and will check it out.

Do you have one?  If so, likes/dislikes?

Thanks!


----------



## EJP1234

Yes, I have a Kioti CK30HST TLB... I do not have a CS2410. I just know from looking at the spec's, it's a bit beefier than the previous ones you mentioned.

I am in love with my CK30HST, it hasn't left me hangining, and it does way more than i needed.


----------



## Ashful

I have a very hilly property (we back up to a small ski resort), and I bought a Deere 855 CUT with a 72" deck and a Deere 757 ZTrak with a 60" deck.  The 757 cuts more than 2x faster than the 855, even with the smaller deck, is more agile around trees and landscaping, and has a pedal lift for quickly lifting deck over bumps.  I wouldn't even consider using a CUT for mowing, unless the property was muddy.

As to hills, I think you'd have to be mowing in the rain, to get my 757 stuck at the bottom of a hill.  I mow several hills, and a steep drainage swale, no problem.


----------



## rkusek

bwise.157 said:


> Went to both a Deere and Kubota dealer today.  Looked at the 1025r and the BX2370.  Definitely liked the Deere more.  Price was actually the same for those two units, with a landscape rake thrown in from Deere.  Kubota was just the tractor and deck.   Haven't made the purchase yet, but will probably do this coming week.
> 
> My parents have an x540 with locking differential, which I thought would be enough to pull my roller and handle the hills.  It is a very nice machine.  If it worked, I was going to see about getting one.  Unfortunately, I tried it today, and it struggled.  The roller weighs about 900 lbs.  Couldn't pull it up the hill, even with weight added to the tractor.  Just mowing, does great, but I want something that will do everything.  This will be a purchase that will last me the next 20 years, so I don't want something that only does some of what I need.  I normally don't splurge, but I might have to this time!


amen on the yanmar diesel engines.  I started with a '87 318 in 2008 when building our home on 2.5 acres.  Found a '87 332 diesel with 1200 hrs. in 2011 and it burns about 1/2 the fuel of the 318.  That might be the best JD mower ever built. I want to get it painted this winter.  Since I really needed a loader and the options for these old tractors were just too expensive I ended up getting a 1026r 2 years ago.  60" drive over deck and quick release loader.  8 suitcase weights and jd I match weight bracket.  Brother in law next door has about 12 yr old BX 2200.  While his back tires are huge (60 gals to fill both) the loader and bucket are seem quite a bit smaller than mine.  He put tubes and fluid  in my 1026 and I think it was about 1/2 that.  I think both make good machines but if you are a Deere man you be happier with green.  I don't like my plastic hood but the thin metal ones on the new Kubotas  might actually be easier to damage.  He replaced bearings and seals in his deck gear box last year noticing the gears were very worn too.  Unfortunately, the gears must be proprietary and whole thing sold as an assembly for 600 bucks.  It shelled out for him and will take 3 weeks to get a new one.  Repairs can happen to any brand and this may be due to neglect since it was almost 10 yrs old when he got it.
I have steep inclines and already have put the 1026 on its side using loader where I shouldn't have been.  Fortunately only broke a $38 light on back.  BIL and Kubota able pull it right back over with a chain not even scratching any paint.  I know keep weight bracket close to ground, have tires filled, and am much more careful.  FIL also next door has new Grasshopper z turn but I'm not convinced I would like it on steep slopes either especially if grass a little wet.  He fluid filled the rears and added weight to the front and likes it now but I would never let my wife or kids mow here with it.  If you are strickly looking to mow on slopes and already have loader/ 3 point tractor I think the lawn tractor might be best.  I wanted the 749se but like you have said the scut is only a couple grand more and more capable.


----------



## rkusek

also 60" is too big.  I should have went 54".  Also get R4 tires.


----------



## Highbeam

bwise.157 said:


> I have never heard of Kioto, but I do have a dealer within 30 minutes.  I sent them an inquiry and will check it out.
> 
> Do you have one?  If so, likes/dislikes?
> 
> Thanks!



I too own a Kioti CK30 with over 1200 hours on it by me. It hasn't let me down. This is a CUT and not a subcompact like most of the models quoted. We get too many people calling riding lawn mowers "tractors" and then those SCUTs being called CUTs.

Earlier someone mentioned being able to run  60" brush hog with an SCUT. Sure it's possible but it's probably not going to work because the little SCUTs have category0 three point hitch hardware that won't fit the 60" hog made with cat1 3ph hardware. The hog is made for cat1 hardware because a 60" hog will weigh nearly 1000# and need 30hp and that's high for an SCUT.


----------



## DougA

Part of the problem will rough/hilly terrain is that half the time you are driving downhill and that is actually much more dangerous than uphill.  That's part of the reason I chose a 4x4 with high/low and hydra drive.  Even with 4x4 on high and just using the mmm deck, I can easily get into a dangerous slip going down my hills. Once it loses traction, you are in for a ride and the only hope is steering it to safety.  If I put it in low, everything is good.

I once had a guy here delivering sod with a 3 wheeler.  He lost traction on the hill and stupidly gave it more juice which totally turned his tires into slicks. He jumped half way down the hill and wasn't injured.  There is no way I would ever drive a zero turn up or down my hills, with wet or dry grass


----------



## maple1

Half of my bad hills, I need to do across the hill. Sidehill style. So not always either up or down. I do those hanging one cheek (sometimes part of the other one too) off the side of the seat with my hand on the seat so the safety switch won't cut out. It's those situations that make me leery of bigger stuff that has a higher CoG. Also seem to have a fair amount of obstacles to mow around which is also a pain.


----------



## DougA

maple1 said:


> Half of my bad hills, I need to do across the hill. Sidehill style.


I do that sometimes too but not on the really steep ones. Just too much risk of a roll over IMHO.  I would rather go on a wild ride than a roll over.  The exception to that is if you are towing a heavy load.  Pulling a heavy trailer up, down or sideways is incredibly dangerous. Someone died near here last year when the hay wagon jackknifed on top of him.

In our area, the most dangerous part of mowing is near a pond. Every property nearby has at least one pond.  Almost every year we have someone near us that has one wheel of their tractor slide off into the pond and the tractor goes in, then rolls on top of the operator.  Real tragic.  I've winched mine out of the edge when one wheel goes over when the edge crumbles. The hydra drive and quick wits saved me. Lift your foot and it stops dead.


----------



## Fiziksgeek

IMO, the Massey Ferguson GC1700 series is the best unit on the market in the SCUT category. I have a GC2400, the predecessor, and love it. I mow my 1.5 acres with the 60" MMM (mid mount mower) and its cuts very well. It replaced a JD X534. While it can't match the maneuverability of the 4 wheel steer, I haven't really had any problems making adjustments in my cutting pattern. The deck cuts considerably better that the JD IME. It doesn't stripe, but it doesn't miss a single blade of grass either. The engines are silky smooth, mine operates at 2600 rpm, vs 3000, and 3200 on the JD and kubota models. I found the hydro whine on the other machines to be much louder as well. On the Massey, you'll get full power on the front end loader at idle. I don't think you can even move the loader on the Kubota BX series at idle. I really didn't like the operator platform on the JD1025 that I tested, felt really tight. Kubota was good, Mssey was the most comfortable for me. 

Over all, I think JD, kubota, and Massey make quality/capable machines, but I think Massey Ferguson has the best machine in this category.


----------



## Fiziksgeek

Highbeam said:


> Earlier someone mentioned being able to run  60" brush hog with an SCUT. Sure it's possible but it's probably not going to work because the little SCUTs have category0 three point hitch hardware that won't fit the 60" hog made with cat1 3ph hardware. The hog is made for cat1 hardware because a 60" hog will weigh nearly 1000# and need 30hp and that's high for an SCUT.



I believe this is not quite correct. All of the SCUTs out there today have what they call "Limited Cat 1" 3 point hitches. They have cat 1 connecting hardware, but are limited in lift height. This is a problem for things like post hole diggers, which are pretty tall. I've seen 60" brush hogs down in the 6-700 lbs, which is certainly with the lifting capacity of my machine. Its the horsepower that prevents you from running a big brushhog or similar implement. In the SCUT category, you'll have less than 20 HP at the PTO, which is really only about enough for a 4' brush hog. Yes, you can run a larger one, but you'll have to go awfully slow, and not cut through really thick stuff.


----------



## Highbeam

Fiziksgeek said:


> I believe this is not quite correct. All of the SCUTs out there today have what they call "Limited Cat 1" 3 point hitches. They have cat 1 connecting hardware, but are limited in lift height. This is a problem for things like post hole diggers, which are pretty tall. I've seen 60" brush hogs down in the 6-700 lbs, which is certainly with the lifting capacity of my machine. Its the horsepower that prevents you from running a big brushhog or similar implement. In the SCUT category, you'll have less than 20 HP at the PTO, which is really only about enough for a 4' brush hog. Yes, you can run a larger one, but you'll have to go awfully slow, and not cut through really thick stuff.



You're right. I just checked and now even the legendary BX23 has a cat1 3ph. Yes, you'll be limited in lift height and weight and of course HP but you should be able to at least move the brush mower.

Good move by Kubota (maybe others too) having that stupid cat0 3ph really limited their usefulness.


----------



## Midway43

I have a BX2370 with front end loader and 60mmm.  I am very happy.  Does good cutting.  I used to use a Deere 425 with 54inch deck.


----------



## Fiziksgeek

Forgot to mention, my experience is that the HDAP (heavy duty all purpose) tires that JD uses on some of the X500 and X700 machines is just about the best traction you can get on grass, better than the standard turf tire. I believe the size use on the JDX7xx machines is the same size tires used on most SCUTs. They have a lower weight rating than is required by SCUTs because they are made to handle loaders and heavy 3pt equipment. BUT, if you just wanted a MMM, you can change over. 

A SCUT, in low gear, 4 wheel drive, with HDAPs, some wheel spacers, and loaded tires would make a mean mower!


----------



## Ashful

Fiziksgeek said:


> I believe this is not quite correct. All of the SCUTs out there today have what they call "Limited Cat 1" 3 point hitches. They have cat 1 connecting hardware, but are limited in lift height. This is a problem for things like post hole diggers, which are pretty tall. I've seen 60" brush hogs down in the 6-700 lbs, which is certainly with the lifting capacity of my machine.


Maybe at the pintels.  I haven't seen an SCUT that can lift 700 lb. with COG at 50" off the pintels, which is where a 60" brush hog is going to be.  They make bigger CUT's for a reason.

PS - just looked it up.  Your tractor can lift 550 lb. at 24".  That ain't gonna move a 60" brush hog.


----------



## Fiziksgeek

Ashful said:


> Maybe at the pintels.  I haven't seen an SCUT that can lift 700 lb. with COG at 50" off the pintels, which is where a 60" brush hog is going to be.  They make bigger CUT's for a reason.



I haven't done the math, but my machine is rated for 1190 lbs at the link ends.....seems like 6-700 lbs further back might be within its lift range. Still don't have enough HP to run it though....


----------



## Ashful

Fiziksgeek said:


> I haven't done the math, but my machine is rated for 1190 lbs at 24" behind the link ends.....seems like 6-700 lbs further back might be within its lift range. Still don't have enough HP to run it though....


The spec I'm looking at says 1190 lb. at the pintel ends, 550 lb. at 24".  I've watched machines much bigger than yours struggle with 54" brush hogs, no way you're running a 60" on a MF 2400.


----------



## Fiziksgeek

Never said you would run it...simply hypothesizing that you could move it....


----------



## renewablejohn

Dont know whether you have Holder tractors in the US but there very good on hills originally built for steep vin yards in Europe. 4WD and pivot steer for tight turning.


----------



## bwise.157

rkusek said:


> amen on the yanmar diesel engines.  I started with a '87 318 in 2008 when building our home on 2.5 acres.  Found a '87 332 diesel with 1200 hrs. in 2011 and it burns about 1/2 the fuel of the 318.  That might be the best JD mower ever built. I want to get it painted this winter.  Since I really needed a loader and the options for these old tractors were just too expensive I ended up getting a 1026r 2 years ago.  60" drive over deck and quick release loader.  8 suitcase weights and jd I match weight bracket.  Brother in law next door has about 12 yr old BX 2200.  While his back tires are huge (60 gals to fill both) the loader and bucket are seem quite a bit smaller than mine.  He put tubes and fluid  in my 1026 and I think it was about 1/2 that.  I think both make good machines but if you are a Deere man you be happier with green.  I don't like my plastic hood but the thin metal ones on the new Kubotas  might actually be easier to damage.  He replaced bearings and seals in his deck gear box last year noticing the gears were very worn too.  Unfortunately, the gears must be proprietary and whole thing sold as an assembly for 600 bucks.  It shelled out for him and will take 3 weeks to get a new one.  Repairs can happen to any brand and this may be due to neglect since it was almost 10 yrs old when he got it.
> I have steep inclines and already have put the 1026 on its side using loader where I shouldn't have been.  Fortunately only broke a $38 light on back.  BIL and Kubota able pull it right back over with a chain not even scratching any paint.  I know keep weight bracket close to ground, have tires filled, and am much more careful.  FIL also next door has new Grasshopper z turn but I'm not convinced I would like it on steep slopes either especially if grass a little wet.  He fluid filled the rears and added weight to the front and likes it now but I would never let my wife or kids mow here with it.  If you are strickly looking to mow on slopes and already have loader/ 3 point tractor I think the lawn tractor might be best.  I wanted the 749se but like you have said the scut is only a couple grand more and more capable.


Amazingly, the price quote for the 1025r was only $300 more than the x758, and I get a landscape rake included with the 1025r in the current Deere special of a $500 discount if you get two implements.  Mower Deck is one, and landscape rake is the second.  The dealer knocked a little off the rake, and it is now free.

My dealer only sells the 1025r with the r4 tires.  I would have to special order if I wanted turf tires (which I don't want).  I actually would love to get the HADP tires, but they aren't available for that model from the dealer.  I will have to check into getting them from other sources.


----------



## Fiziksgeek

bwise.157 said:


> I actually would love to get the HADP tires, but they aren't available for that model from the dealer.  I will have to check into getting them from other sources.



HDAP's won't be an option for the JD 1023/25 because they don't have the necessary weight capacity. You'll need to buy them separately, and have them changed out. Many dealer won't do that for you, because it becomes a warranty issue. If the dealer does it, and you have a blow out, they are "sort of" responsible.  Can probably find them cheaper outside of a JD dealer anyway!


----------



## Highbeam

Fiziksgeek said:


> Never said you would run it...simply hypothesizing that you could move it....


 
Just to move it you could also leave the top link off so that the rear wheel stays on the ground. That way you're not lifting the whole thing. I dropped a 750# brush hog on my finger and turned it to bone soup, looks weird now. Those buggers are heavy and when I lift it with my tractor the back tires squat some since the weight is way back there and transfers load from the front axle.


----------



## bwise.157

Thanks to everyone that provided input on this topic!  I know it doesn't necessarily fit as a hearth.com topic, but figured this would be a good source of knowledge.

I placed the order today for a JD 1025r, with 54" mid mount mower and a landscape rake.  Everything will be ready in about two weeks.  Can't wait to try it out!

Again, thanks everyone!


----------



## KenLockett

Let me know how it handles on the hills when you get it.  I am in your exact situation in that I have extreme hills on approximately 2.5 to 3 acres (that I like to keep well manicured) if you don't count the meadows and paddock areas that have grown up that I'd like to brush hog as well.  Also want to use the SCUT to move firewood that has been split at my barn up a hill to the drying paddocks for stacking then back down in the fall for storage (when dry of course).  If I invest that kind of money want to be absolutely sure it can mow comfortably but still have the power to move loads like an actual tractor (sub-compact albeit).  Hate the Craftsman 26HP with 54" deck I have.  Trying to mow the overgrown paddock the other day and just struggled continuously.  Great thread by the way.


----------



## Ashful

The most frequent mistake I see among homeowners with large lots shopping tractors, is buying too small.  Too many going SCUT's (and incorrectly calling them CUT's), when they should be buying real CUT's, for the jobs at hand.


----------



## bwise.157

KenLockett said:


> Let me know how it handles on the hills when you get it.  I am in your exact situation in that I have extreme hills on approximately 2.5 to 3 acres (that I like to keep well manicured) if you don't count the meadows and paddock areas that have grown up that I'd like to brush hog as well.  Also want to use the SCUT to move firewood that has been split at my barn up a hill to the drying paddocks for stacking then back down in the fall for storage (when dry of course).  If I invest that kind of money want to be absolutely sure it can mow comfortably but still have the power to move loads like an actual tractor (sub-compact albeit).  Hate the Craftsman 26HP with 54" deck I have.  Trying to mow the overgrown paddock the other day and just struggled continuously.  Great thread by the way.


I will post pics and performance of the tractor once it arrives in a couple weeks.  I could have taken one off the dealer lot, but I want a new, unused tractor that hasn't been sitting outside if spending this kind of money!  
I will be using for mainly mowing the yard and wooded areas that I have cleared and light driveway maintenance.  My other larger tractor does the wood hauling, snow plowing, and heavy bush hog work. 
My wife and I both said better to go big than too small and regret the purchase a year or two down the road.

I will check back in a couple weeks.


----------



## EJP1234

You bought a 1025r just for mowing?


----------



## DougA

Ashful said:


> The most frequent mistake I see among homeowners with large lots shopping tractors, is buying too small. Too many going SCUT's (and incorrectly calling them CUT's), when they should be buying real CUT's, for the jobs at hand.


I think the exact definition gets lost easily.  The other factor is to ask yourself how often do you really need the use of the extra HP and frame strength? Last fall I paid a neighbor $100 to come and move a dozen large trunks (1000 lb each) from my bush up to the wood shed. He had a full sized JD and he grabbed 3 at a time on his forks and drove up the steep hill with no effort.  His tractor cost over $80K new, mine was $5K used.  If you have the ca$h, go big.
I want a chipper for mine and I know a BX2200 cannot run a heavy duty 6"+ chipper w/ feed successfully (according to all the dealers & mfg I have spoken with) but I rent one for $150 once every year that is worth $8K new.  Twice over the last 10 yrs, the belt drive has burned out on my rental. That alone is worth the cost of the rental.


----------



## bwise.157

EJP1234 said:


> You bought a 1025r just for mowing?


Mowing for now, at my place and my parents, but as with any other piece of equipment, other uses will be found.  

Ironically, the 1025r was cheaper than an x758, which is just a mower that tries to be a SCUT.   If I ever wanted to add anything to my 1025r, I don't have to buy all the additional equipment to just attach to my tractor.  The 1025r already has hydraulics, PTO and three point.


----------



## bwise.157

It has been three long weeks, but the tractor has arrived!  I will mow with it later today.


----------



## BrotherBart

Schweet!


----------



## billb3

Needs a snowblower.


----------



## bwise.157

Just got done mowing for the first time.  This thing is a beast!  I have been using a Ford Pinto the last 10 years compared to this thing!  WOW!


----------



## DougA

bwise.157 said:


> This thing is a beast!


Just think of what it would be like if you had bought a Kubota   just kidding. 

I was just thinking about this thread when I was cutting my 4 acres a few minutes ago.
Enjoy your beast - looks too snazzy for this old goat.


----------



## bwise.157

I know Kubota have good tractors, but I bleed Scarlet and Gray (for Ohio State) and green.  I mowed stuff today that I haven't been able to before with a standard mower.  This tractor laughed at everything I had for it, and I have some serious hills.    This is the 1025r ready to mow with landscape rake removed and suitcase weights added.


----------



## Bigsby

Nice machine! Reminds me of the day they delivered my 2305. I just love that new tractor smell.


----------



## BrotherBart

New tractors are fun. My wife said she was looking out the upstairs window last November as I was driving my new one up the driveway after it came off the trailer and that she figured you couldn't have wiped the grin off my face with a baseball bat.


----------



## begreen

Now for the important stuff. How many cupholders does it have?


----------



## rkusek

Hey 


begreen said:


> Now for the important stuff. How many cupholders does it have?


Two and a 12v outlet to boot.


----------



## begreen

Nice! Does it have a USB charger for the phone too? j/k


----------



## bwise.157

begreen said:


> Nice! Does it have a USB charger for the phone too? j/k


I am disappointed that it doesn't have an on board cooler to keep my beer cold!  I will have to let Deere know they have work to do!


----------



## Ashful

Trouble is, engine vibration makes beer flat in no time.  DAMHIKT


----------



## Bigsby

Ashful said:


> Trouble is, engine vibration makes beer flat in no time.  DAMHIKT


+1. Hope there's a beer drinking/tractor owning engineer out there somewhere working on this problem as we speak.


----------



## begreen

Ashful said:


> Trouble is, engine vibration makes beer flat in no time.  DAMHIKT


Drink faster  When I'm field mowing I'm lucky if the beer bottle stays in the holder.


----------



## billb3

Bigsby said:


> +1. Hope there's a beer drinking/tractor owning engineer out there somewhere working on this problem as we speak.


----------



## begreen

That'll sober you up quickly.


----------



## Lake Girl

Congrats on the JD ... I still am a big fan of our Kubota  Bucket and mower in use now to get the corner yard ready for an August wedding  Setting up the garden is a whole lot easier when you can scoop the dirt rather than hand bomb with the wheel barrow.  Now if the rain would just bug off, we would be great!


----------



## brenndatomu

Looks like OP has his fix, but for anybody else looking for hill mowing machines...look up Steiner or Ventrac. These things will go places mowers don't belong, especially with the quad dual wheels on!





We have a hill that we mow at work that you can't walk up on 2 (at least without wearing spikes) hafta get down on 4 and kinda crawl up, that area gets mowed with a Ventrac with quad duals, talk about pucker factor! These machines aren't the cheapest but neither are most of the ones mentioned earlier in the thread. For someone on a budget, there are plenty of these machines out there used, at least in our part of the country, of course they are made locally so maybe more around here because of that...


----------



## Lake Girl

Interesting beast - never seen the like.  Do the dual tires add to traction or stability or both?


----------



## brenndatomu

Lake Girl said:


> Interesting beast - never seen the like.  Do the dual tires add to traction or stability or both?


Probably stability more so, or good for "floating" in real wet/soft conditions


----------



## brenndatomu

Our hill is steeper than this one, probably shouldn't even mow it, but it is behind some big $$$ houses...squeaky wheel n all






I found a pic of when Ventrac brought out a demo to test on our hill...this is not the really steep part though, couldn't find a pic of that. Way too steep to sidehill like here...


----------



## Ashful

Very cool, but odd that they'd choose a design with the mower in front.  A belly-mounted mower can hold a more consistent height, and would add appreciably to lower COG / better stability.


----------



## HybridFyre

Talk about old school...my grandmother lives on a massively steep embankment. Like you can barely walk up it. Her solution...she ties a rope on the small 22" mower and lets it roll down slowly and then pulls it back up. She did this until she was 85 and we finally convinced her to let someone else do it.


----------



## DougA

THAT is a REAL BEAST.  You could cut ski hills with that.


----------



## brenndatomu

Ashful said:


> Very cool, but odd that they'd choose a design with the mower in front.  A belly-mounted mower can hold a more consistent height, and would add appreciably to lower COG / better stability.


Well, it is front mount because the tractor is way too low to get a deck under it, also it is pivot in the middle steering and the hydro drive motors/transaxle/hi-lo transfer cases are under there. They have a unique weight transfer system that keeps much of the deck weight on the front wheels but still allows the deck to float and pivot, pretty slick. The weight transfer system helps keep 'er planted when sidehilling, really makes a big difference when it is adjusted correctly.
They make TONS of attachments for 'em too. Almost anything that can be mounted on a CUT or larger, probably some proprietary attachments too
I have heard that business is booming due to them marketing to other countrys where farmers cant afford full size tractors and are in need of something that is capable of "farming" on hillsides that otherwise would be good for nothing but goat pasture


----------



## jeffesonm

I would plant some pachysandra on that hill and stick to the flat parts with the mower.


----------



## brenndatomu

Ha! That's funny. That is exactly what we did...boss thought it was taking too long to grow, so he had us nuke it and plant grass...maintenance headache ever since. 
It is fenced in, I told 'em to put goats in there


----------



## bwise.157

brenndatomu said:


> Looks like OP has his fix, but for anybody else looking for hill mowing machines...look up Steiner or Ventrac. These things will go places mowers don't belong, especially with the quad dual wheels on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have a hill that we mow at work that you can't walk up on 2 (at least without wearing spikes) hafta get down on 4 and kinda crawl up, that area gets mowed with a Ventrac with quad duals, talk about pucker factor! These machines aren't the cheapest but neither are most of the ones mentioned earlier in the thread. For someone on a budget, there are plenty of these machines out there used, at least in our part of the country, of course they are made locally so maybe more around here because of that...


The farm I worked on during high school and college days had a Ventrac without the duals.  I don't remember the model #.  It was an absolute beast of a machine, but also had a few issues.  We constantly had to fix the exhaust system as it would vibrate apart.  It was also a little rough on the operator.  After a whole day mowing, you would feel it!  The forward/reverse lever was on the dash, which was a little awkward at times for shorter people.  This was 12+ years ago, so I am sure they have been refined.  I didn't look at a Ventrac as they were more expensive than what I got.  But again, very robust machines that would go just about anywhere.


----------



## ccmac

My family and I used a Kubota L3130 for several years to cut around 3 acres. It had a LandsPride finish mower attached to the 3pt hitch. We loved it. We sold the Kubota when we moved to Tucson then moved back to Indiana and we now use a commercial grade zero turn (John Deere) brand and we hate it! Sitting on the zero turn we catch all the grass flying thru the air. The mower rides very rough and will just beat ya to death. The Kubota was more of a pleasurable mow job so we will eventually get another Kubota, possibly the BX series. The L series is a bit large for my needs but I really would recommend them.


----------



## Ashful

ccmac said:


> My family and I used a Kubota L3130 for several years to cut around 3 acres. It had a LandsPride finish mower attached to the 3pt hitch. We loved it. We sold the Kubota when we moved to Tucson then moved back to Indiana and we now use a commercial grade zero turn (John Deere) brand and we hate it! Sitting on the zero turn we catch all the grass flying thru the air. The mower rides very rough and will just beat ya to death. The Kubota was more of a pleasurable mow job so we will eventually get another Kubota, possibly the BX series. The L series is a bit large for my needs but I really would recommend them.


I own a Deere 757 ZTrak, and they are indeed the stiffest zero-turn you will ever ride... just read the many reviews from pro's who have owned both Deere 757's and Exmark's.  Took me a while to bother experimenting with the seat suspension settings, and I was very happy once I did.  With the tires at proper inflation and the seat set right for your weight, it's actually not too bad.  Wish I didn't abuse myself with too stiff a seat setting for a few years before experimenting.

I'd personally never go back to mowing with a tractor.  I sold the mower deck for my compact utility tractor last year.


----------



## maple1

bwise.157 said:


> It has been three long weeks, but the tractor has arrived!  I will mow with it later today.


 

Nice rig!


----------



## bwise.157

I have spent about five hours mowing the last two weekends, and I couldn't be happier!  The tractor is very solid, is not top heavy (was one of my fears), and will absolutely go anywhere you want.  My mom has a Benton zero turn that I used at her place last weekend after I got it running, and it cemented my decision for me.  She doesn't have near the hills I do, but the darn zero turn would take off going down hill, and I got pinned a couple times in corners that I couldn't get out of.  The 1025r is certainly an investment, but well worth it.  I plan on having this thing for many years!  The only modification I did was remove the reverse kill switch (short jumper wire installed) and I added 80 pounds of weight to the front.  For me, it has been like mowing with a Cadillac!


----------



## Ashful

Glad you're happy with it, but... what's a Benton?  I mow some pretty steep hills with my Deere 757 ZTrak, and watch all the local landscapers do the same with the identical machine, and never an issue with getting stuck.   I do watch homeowners get stuck on fairly tame hills with their poorly balanced and too-light home-grade zero-turns, but that's no surprise.  There's something to be said for pro equipment.


----------



## dznam

Ashful said:


> Glad you're happy with it, but... what's a Benton?



Probably meant "Bunton" - used to make a high quality walk-behind, don't know about their newer mowers.

Nice machine bwise!


----------



## Archer39

The ability to use a zero turn on hills simply comes down to the experience of the operator when using a commercial ZTR. I have thousands of hours operating ZTRs and tractors and would take a ZTR on hills any day over a CUT or SCUT.


----------



## bwise.157

Archer39 said:


> The ability to use a zero turn on hills simply comes down to the experience of the operator when using a commercial ZTR. I have thousands of hours operating ZTRs and tractors and would take a ZTR on hills any day over a CUT or SCUT.


I have used a Snapper ZTR and Bunton ZTR (sorry for the typo earlier).  Both were residential grade.  Didn't like either on hills.  Like most things in life, it always comes down to personal preference.  Just like Ford vs Dodge vs Chevy.  All make good vehicles, but people just prefer one over another.


----------



## smwilliamson

bwise.157 said:


> My property has some steep terrain, and I have some wooded areas I like to keep maintained.  I have about 2 acres of mowing each week, but nothing is flat.
> 
> Some of my wants:  prefer Diesel, 54 inch deck, 4 wheel drive.
> 
> Are the Kubota (i.e. BX series) and John Deere (1023/1025's, 2305, etc) compacts good options?  Are they maneuverable/agile enough for mowing?  Other models worth looking at?
> 
> I have a 1999 John Deere 790, so I don't need a loader, blade, etc.  I just need a solid mower that will work on steep terrain.
> 
> Any suggestions are welcome!  Thx!


'73 economy power king. what I have. It's gas and old but starts everytime


----------

